# Feeling heart bumps?



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't know how to describe this, since English is not my first language and I'm not the one feeling what I'm trying to describe, but I hope that someone can understand what this is.

Someone I know has been feeling this for a few days already - sometimes, he feels a tired sensation on his chest, and he can feel his heart beating around his neck area. He describes it as the sensation he felt sometimes when he was doing something physically straining, like working out or even cleaning the house.
This person is 29 years old, 1,83m and around 255lbs.

I'm a bit concerned that it can be an issue due to his weight, but I'm not sure.

Anyone can give me some insight??


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

This? 

Palpitation is an abnormality of heartbeat that ranges from often unnoticed skipped beats or accelerated heartrate to very noticeable changes accompanied by dizziness or difficulty breathing. Palpitations are common and occur in most individuals with healthy hearts. Palpitations without underlying heart disease are generally considered benign. However, heart palpitations can be symptoms of illnesses such as coronary heart disease, asthma, or emphysema.

Patients can notice palpitations through abnormal or normal awareness. The difference between an abnormal awareness and a normal awareness is that the former interrupts other thoughts, whereas the latter is almost always caused by a concentration on the beating of one's heart. In general, a palpitation can be one of two types of beats: premature atrial contraction, or a premature ventricular contraction.[citation needed] Palpitations may be brought on by overexertion, stress, anxiety, panic,[1] adrenaline, alcohol, nicotine, caffeine, cocaine, amphetamines, and other drugs, disease (such as hyperthyroidism and pheochromocytoma) or as a symptom of panic disorder and many other factors. It can also happen in mitral stenosis.

Nearly everyone experiences an occasional awareness of their heart beating or weak chest, but when it occurs frequently, (more than 6 per minute as a rule of thumb) it can indicate a problem. Palpitations may be associated with heart problems, but also with kidney disease, electrolyte imbalances for magnesium and calcium, anemias, asthma, and thyroid malfunction.

Attacks can last for a few seconds or hours, and may occur very infrequently, or more than daily. Palpitations alongside other symptoms, including sweating, faintness, frequent headaches, chest pain or dizziness, indicate irregular or poor heart function and should be investigated by a medical professional.

Palpitations may also be associated with anxiety and panic attacks, in which case psychological assessment is recommended. This is a common disorder associated with many common medications such as anti-depressants.

Palpitations can also occur from blood loss, excessive pain, or lack of oxygen.


Could also be tachycardia. I suffer from PSVT. My heart starts to race and I have symptoms of heart attack, but it's benign, apparently. Of course, when dealing with the heart, I'd recommend a doctor. Only they could say for sure. Even if it is a potentially serious condition your friend has, a lot can be done for heart conditions these days and the earlier caught the better. And, if it is just something like I have, a little beta-blocker can make all the difference in the world, sometimes. Completely controls mine.


----------

